# Status 530 aerial repair?



## Vanterrier (Sep 1, 2011)

My Status 530 aerial is no longer receiving signals, even in good reception areas I cannot get anything from the co-ax cable out of the aerial. not a bleep on the signal finder that I bought later, It has not been knocked or damaged at all.
what can go wrong? broken connection/cable perhaps? is it repairable if I remove it? what should I look for? any advice appreciated.
I assume it was fitted new in 2004 and it worked fine last year.

K


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

There was a thread a month or so back where the amplifier in the aerial had failed. I think the person opened up the bit on the roof and effectively bypassed the amplifier and said he got reasonable reception. It could also be the cable connections to the aerial bit on the roof, they can corrode. 
So if you are happy to get up on the roof I would start there and check the cable inside the aerial.


----------



## Vanterrier (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks for the tip, I will look for the amplifier thread

K :wink:


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

It's this thread : http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-128492-.html


----------



## Vanterrier (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks Ched... I read the post and have now re-soldered the co-ax direct onto the aerial blades at the front of the aerial and my signal has been restored. routing the cable through the booster doesnt increase the signal strength above running the cable direct to the TV so my guess is the booster is goosed... could that have fried the amplifier on the aerial?

by the way, the silicon seal around the plastic case of the 530 was not in the channel all of the way around so was letting in water which would not have helped I guess, although the aerial and amplifier didnt appear to be corroded.

K :wink:


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Glad you have a signal. You might find the booster was actually a power supply for the masthead amp. So by bypassing the amp next to the aerial you have nothing for the 'booster' to power.
You could replace the 'booster' with a 12v aerial amplifier but I would see how you get on first.
Good luck.


----------

